# SKS lovers (and haters): range results



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Plenty of comments here about the SKS not being the best deer rifle. I went to the range this morning to sight in my scope and test my home made spent brass deflector.


I think it is adequate based on these targets, which are 8" in diameter. Any dissenters? If so, curious for the reasons.

Scope is a Bushnell 3-9x40. Weaver rings, and a Choate mount.

Targets were shot from 50 yards and 100 yards.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll assume 1st pic is after zero? You'll find opinions on hunting all over the board, some think 223 won't kill a deer some do. Just preference. Heck I ave a 17 HMR I know I can kill a deer w/ so I'm not opposed to killing a deer w/ anything.....


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> I'll assume 1st pic is after zero? You'll find opinions on hunting all over the board, some think 223 won't kill a deer some do. Just preference. Heck I ave a 17 HMR I know I can kill a deer w/ so I'm not opposed to killing a deer w/ anything.....


Yes, after zero. 7.62 equals .3", BTW.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

*refinished stock over the weekend*

I hated the ugly orange finish and some knucklehead scratched a U of Ga "G" into the stock. Wrong letter and font! Should have been a cursive "A" with a little streamer at the top.:thumbup:

Here's the refinished rifle. It looks really good. I used industrial cabinet finishes, i.e., lacquer-based spray/no-wipe stain, catalyzed sanding sealer, black glaze diluted with naptha to burnish, conversion varnish top coats. All these finishes are cured in 35 minutes, so it went quickly.

I need to start over on the spend brass deflector. It worked okay, but the deflector itself was hitting the scope. I need thicker metal for starters. I wonder if a piece of sheet metal curved to form-fit the scope, held onto the scope with thick double-sided foam tape would absorb the energy of the brass.

There isn't a brass deflector out there to go with the Choate mount, so we've all got to improvise.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Your ready to kill some deer IMO...


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Did you drill and tap your mount or pay someone? I bought a tri-rail mount for my SKS and shot it for the first time today. First shot was literally dead on [email protected] 100yds...after that, didn't touch paper...obviously the scope lost it's zero. Glad my new Bushnell laser boresighter works as advertised, I was impressed with the first shot! Where'd ya get the Choate mount? Thanks- Clayjunky


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that! It's basically a semi-automatic 30-30, ballistically speaking, and there have been a runnin' ton of deer,elk,bear and moose killed with the old 30-30 over the last 100 years.
Ive killed many many deer with a .223 over the years, along with several antelope. Ive even taken a few deer with my .17 remington, deer are not hard to kill,and your reasonably accurate SKS should be just fine.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Took my first deer with a Marlin 30-30. I think if the gun and you are accurate, you should not have a problem killing a deer with almost anything. Hell, my buddy took a doe with a .22 Hornet. Granted it was an eye socket shot, but still, it can be done.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Clayjunky said:


> Did you drill and tap your mount or pay someone? I bought a tri-rail mount for my SKS and shot it for the first time today. First shot was literally dead on [email protected] 100yds...after that, didn't touch paper...obviously the scope lost it's zero. Glad my new Bushnell laser boresighter works as advertised, I was impressed with the first shot! Where'd ya get the Choate mount? Thanks- Clayjunky


I drilled and tapped it myself. With a drill press and some ingenuity it's pretty easy to get accurately placed holes that match up perfectly with the holes in the Choate. If you decide on the Choate, PM me and I'll data-dump all my tricks. I've read that the mounts that attach to the bolt cover don't hold zero very well. The Choate is rock solid since it attaches to the receiver. I got it from Midway USA for about $39. Order the drill and tap, too.

My laser boresighter was basically worthless ($8 amazon purchase), so I boresighted with my eyeball, viewing down through the barrel. Still wasn't good enough to get me on paper at 50 yards. I had someone spot me as I shot at a scrap of wood on the berm.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Az-Vic said:


> Nothing wrong with that! It's basically a semi-automatic 30-30, ballistically speaking, and there have been a runnin' ton of deer,elk,bear and moose killed with the old 30-30 over the last 100 years.
> Ive killed many many deer with a .223 over the years, along with several antelope. Ive even taken a few deer with my .17 remington, deer are not hard to kill,and your reasonably accurate SKS should be just fine.



I found a Mosin Nagant (Russian 7.62x54 bolt) at AIM Surplus for $89. Couldn't pass it up. I was also pleased to find that the ammo is actually cheaper than SKS ammo. $.16 per round. :thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

you just made yourself a cheap 300BO and more accurate...LOL you get a 2MOA and you are good to go. I used to love the SKS when they were $100 but at $350 not so much. I would rather have an AR with the 7.62 upper. You did a great job on the scope mount.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

OOhhh that Blackout Envy thing be hapnin now :thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

His, It was just for you and the 300 fanboys!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> you just made yourself a cheap 300BO and more accurate...LOL you get a 2MOA and you are good to go. I used to love the SKS when they were $100 but at $350 not so much. I would rather have an AR with the 7.62 upper. You did a great job on the scope mount.


For some very strange reason, the demand for ammo and guns has gone up. :whistling:


----------

